# Directv DVR R10 to IPOD possible?



## bribailey22 (Dec 26, 2006)

All, apologies for my ignorance on the TiVo front, but I have a question that I'm hoping you can help with. This is hopefully in the correct forum. Regardless, any help that can be provided would be appreciated. From what I've gathered, what I'd like to do is not possible because my TiVo is through a Directv device, but I want to confirm that.

I have a Directv DVR R10 series 2, software version 6.1-01-2-521 (model R52180). No complaints on it. It's done everything I would ask for up to this point and has changed the way that I watch tv completely.

I am considering upgrading my IPOD to the new IPOD that was released in September 2006 (built-in video capabilities). One of the reasons for this would be the ability to take my recorded shows with me to watch on other tvs and/or watch on my laptop. This is not the sole reason for upgrading, but is a consideration.

I do have a secured wireless router in my home, but don't have a home "network" other than centralized access to the Internet.

My DVR is fairly recent and supports up to 120 hours recording, has a USB port, has input and output video/audio jacks, etc. I also have a DVD Recorder which I often use to record from my DVR to DVD.

I've read about TiVo to go, etc.

Now the question: Is it possible for me to get the shows off of my Directv DVR or not? Will a TiVo wireless USB network adapter do me any good? Am I doomed since it is a Directv device? Does playing to an output device perhaps give me what I want? I'd prefer not to have to play the entire show/movie to a DVD and/or IPOD as that's the point in wanting to get it off of the DVR to begin with.

I've seen various "hack" type threads in this discussion forum and figured asking the experts might answer the question for me. Do I need to do the "PROM" mods? Have things changed on this front?

Again, any help that you can provide would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

You're pretty much doomed with the R10 DirecTV/Tivo DVR. DirecTV's Tivo software does not support any networking features. Without replacing the R10's processor (not easy), you can't really hack it to enable any sort of USB networking. 

Search here for the "zipper" thread for more information about which DirecTV/Tivos can be modified to support networking and sharing.


----------



## bribailey22 (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks. Figured as much based on posts, but wanted to confirm.


----------



## Chapel (Aug 18, 2005)

So, the R10 is basically a complete and total pile of trash, eh?
I have the R10 and the Samsung SIR... something something model
that one any good?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Chapel said:


> So, the R10 is basically a complete and total pile of trash, eh?
> I have the R10 and the Samsung SIR... something something model
> that one any good?


Depends what you want to do with it.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

bribailey22 said:


> All, apologies for my ignorance on the TiVo front, but I have a question that I'm hoping you can help with. This is hopefully in the correct forum. Regardless, any help that can be provided would be appreciated. From what I've gathered, what I'd like to do is not possible because my TiVo is through a Directv device, but I want to confirm that.
> 
> I have a Directv DVR R10 series 2, software version 6.1-01-2-521 (model R52180). No complaints on it. It's done everything I would ask for up to this point and has changed the way that I watch tv completely.
> 
> ...


Over an ethernet network nothing you can do but but sneakernet works. If you get a stand alone dvd recorder record to that, then rip dvd to your PC, encode for iPod then transfer to iPod. Only 1 added step, burning to dvd.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Chapel said:


> So, the R10 is basically a complete and total pile of trash, eh?
> I have the R10 and the Samsung SIR... something something model
> that one any good?


The R10 is a fine DVR. Its just basically unhackable without some intense hardware mods.


----------

